# General > Gardening >  IBC TANK 1000 ltrs £30

## broch

_ive a dose of used IBC tanks for sale @ £30 each
they are ideal for water, oil or diesel storage... maybe even grain storage to stop the mice eating your grain etc as they have large screw-on lids.
can deliver if reqd.
bell or text me on 07920 106810._

----------


## broch

some have gone, but theres plenty left....

----------


## SkozkrHorgr

Are these something you get on a regular basis, not back till Xmas and would like one for water?

----------


## B0wer

How would one get the grain back out?

----------

